# My Slingshot For Can-opener Build Thread



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys, well I'm currently working on a slingshot for Can-opener.

I have no idea how it will turn out, but I will try my hardest at creating something half decent for him.

Here is my design:






I have set goals for myself in this order:

1) Obtain materials

2) Get aluminium core made.

3) Create inlay

4) Glue inlay

5) Glue boards to vulcan fiber
6) Machine boards & aluminium

7) Glue & pin everything together

8) Sand / finishing & any final touches

I have completed tasks 1 - 5.

The Inlay:

Because the padauk was thinner then the yellowheart. I first glued the inlay into the position level with the face of the yellowheart.

Once it was dry, I proceeded to glue everything to the vulcan fiber.

View attachment 53665


View attachment 53666


View attachment 53667


View attachment 53668


The aluminium core is being made at the shop right now, as soon the core comes in, I'll start working on the next step.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool... can't wait to see the finished one!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Totally cool!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sweet looking design , uh-oh,  it appears as if a slingshot maker out of China just put a bunch of these "similarly" designed slingshots for sale on e-bay !


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

That looks really great so far!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

very nice work, respect!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow you are so tecno ;-) that looks kickXXX

and the inlay slick very nice !

cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice one CM!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Good looking design....and you already made a good start in the project. How do you fabricate those perfect inlays.....is it a complete handwork with a exactoknife...lasercut....router ??


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

First, thanks for all the nice comments guys. 



HoutmeyersPeter said:


> Good looking design....and you already made a good start in the project. How do you fabricate those perfect inlays.....is it a complete handwork with a exactoknife...lasercut....router ??


I found a "prototyping" place that does custom work. I picked a font I felt went well with the design itself. Took it to them and they did it up for me using their laser. It's a 1/4" thick padauk, I don't know if one could do it any other way. You could cnc router the outside, but not the inside of the design, the rad on a cutter wouldn't be able to do the sharp lines on the inside.

Cheers,
Clever Moniker


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This is gonna beeeee sweet!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Clever Moniker said:


> First, thanks for all the nice comments guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the extra info.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

HoutmeyersPeter said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > First, thanks for all the nice comments guys.
> ...


Sorry that response was so long winded! Haha.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Keep us updated!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking very nice CM, think its gonna be very cool..


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very well done CM, looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Very Nice looking design can't wait to see the finished Slingshot.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looking good my friend!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys, just thought I'd give an update as to the progress of Can-openers slingshot! 






Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Sounds super cool! Can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

great project :wave:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Seeing that shape in your hand, I can see this is going to be a very AWESOME slingshot!!!!! I am very excited with the progress!!! Keep going


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Clever Moniker,

Looks like it is coming along great! I am impressed with your skills, from design to execution! Cannot wait to see it when finished, gonna be a beaut!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

JUSTJOB said:


> Clever Moniker,
> 
> ...I am impressed with your skills, from design to execution! ...


Let's not jump the gun here, it's not done yet!  If it looks half decent, then you can say you're impressed!

Thanks for the nice comment though. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

So I couldn't want to put some more time in working on this project!

Looking closely at this edge, you can see the lines left from the laser cutting.

View attachment 54514


I want the edge to be mirror polished, so I had to sand it down first.

Here you can see how it looks after sanding the edge.

View attachment 54515


I then drew out the position of the slingshot relative to the inlay, clamped everything together and drilled the boards using the pre-existing holes in the laser cut as pilots.

View attachment 54516


I can't glue everything together as of yet, since there is still this angle I need to work on.

A 45 degree cutter wouldn't work here, as that angle isn't 45, using a protractor in the program, I discovered it's actually 54.8 degrees.

View attachment 54518


So a rasp it was. I was SO nervous I'd mess this up... especially as there was no turning back at this point.

View attachment 54517


I eventually finished up the other side and sanding it as well.

Anyway's, that's all for now. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

It's really comming along nice! C0 is gonna love it!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> It's really comming along nice! C0 is gonna love it!


I really hope so S.S!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I use a flat file and a drawing motion to remove the majority of the scratches on the edges of my alum core slingers. I hold the file on either side and pull along the surface of the aluminum instead of what you would normally consider a filing motion or sawing type motion. Once things feel smooth under the file (ie: the file isnt cutting anything anymore) I flip it over and continue. Flipping the file over reverses the pattern and it cuts once again. If you have problems with your file plugging up with aluminum filings, get the file clean and rub it down with some chalk and the plugging will stop or be greatly minimized.

Im looking forward to seeing how this all turns out.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

ok let it be known that i'm one that has always said if ya can't laugh at yer self well who can ya laugh at - I'll admit sometime I scan over subjects as I did in school and try and catch-up later , sometimes I do sometimes not - anyway I've seen CM talking about this SS but obviously not very well - this whole time I thought he was making a SS to also open Beer Bottles !!!! :bonk: what can I say other than maybe your next one CM ???


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Looking good! I will eagerly watch as it progresses.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, great project and a great write up, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Greavous said:


> I use a flat file and a drawing motion to remove the majority of the scratches on the edges of my alum core slingers. I hold the file on either side and pull along the surface of the aluminum instead of what you would normally consider a filing motion or sawing type motion. Once things feel smooth under the file (ie: the file isnt cutting anything anymore) I flip it over and continue. Flipping the file over reverses the pattern and it cuts once again. If you have problems with your file plugging up with aluminum filings, get the file clean and rub it down with some chalk and the plugging will stop or be greatly minimized.
> 
> Im looking forward to seeing how this all turns out.


Interesting technique! 

I used a Dremel with a small sanding drum to get most of it off... then sanded by hand. I found it was time consuming but came out pretty nice.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

reading back at what I said before.... I didnt finish my thought. Using a flat file in a drawing manner will smooth and level any inconsistencies but from that point on I use progressively finer sandpapers. I usually find that once ive hit things with 600grit a polishing brings the aluminum to a nice shine.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

The way this is going together I wonder if you will use the core as a guide for the router? I would glue one side on clamp and let it cure. Then cut off the excess close but leave a little with a band saw and use a flush trim bit to come up to the core. Then I would add the other side and repeat the process. Is this your process?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> The way this is going together I wonder if you will use the core as a guide for the router? I would glue one side on clamp and let it cure. Then cut off the excess close but leave a little with a band saw and use a flush trim bit to come up to the core. Then I would add the other side and repeat the process. Is this your process?


The core will be the guide for the router, that was my plan... but I am very much learning as I go. 

My plan was to use a sanding drum on a Dremel to bring it to flush, as I only own 3 power tools. A drill, a Dremel, and a router.

A flush trim bit is a good idea though!!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

^ +1 More of a router table method vs. hand held but either would work. The right/sharp inclusive angles will be skipped but the bulk of the overhanging scales would be nicely flushed up. If you use a hand held router you need to find a way to secure the shooter from scooting around as you route. The challenge is not obscuring the sides of the shooter with vice jaws or clamps. I have a non-skid mat that works well for such situations and you can buy the very same thing at home goods section of walmart. They sell the stuff for keeping rugs from sliding about, I use it to line several of the drawers in my tool chest.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Greavous said:


> ^ +1 More of a router table method vs. hand held but either would work. The right/sharp inclusive angles will be skipped but the bulk of the overhanging scales would be nicely flushed up. If you use a hand held router you need to find a way to secure the shooter from scooting around as you route. The challenge is not obscuring the sides of the shooter with vice jaws or clamps. I have a non-skid mat that works well for such situations and you can buy the very same thing at home goods section of walmart. They sell the stuff for keeping rugs from sliding about, I use it to line several of the drawers in my tool chest.


I have a table router that would work i suspect. Like I said though, haven't considered using a flush trim bit as that wasn't my original plan, but am considering it now for sure! As I suspect it would be an easier method then my original plan!!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

its a far better way of flushing things up vs. saws and sanding as you will eventually be cutting into the aluminum when you get there and then you have to figure out how to remove those new marks! Going around corners using a router can be tricky so practice on something if you are not used to using the router table. Chip-out at the corner is common when you route across the grain. You can avoid this by using a backer board (scrap of wood) to support the workpiece as you pass the edge. Or, you can "climb cut" which is really just routing in the reverse direction and working your way to and around the corner backwards. Always route the end grain stuff first so if there is a little chip out the passes which go with the grain clean the damaged areas up.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

This video covers what Im trying to say

edit, never mind... Ill see if I can find a better example


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

This slingshot is shaping up to be quite the epic sling CM, I'm excited i could pop in here and see this before it has been finished!  keep up the great work, Macdaddy Can-Opener is gonna love it!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I need an update??  Anything happening? Sitting watching the glue dry? Curious minds want to know


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> I need an update??  Anything happening? Sitting watching the glue dry? Curious minds want to know


Ohhh I'm on it Can-opener. Don't you worry. I'll be posting some pics tonight or tomorrow at the latest!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Great project cant wait its finished!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I have been finishing the edges by hand using a file, soon that will be done. Then onto round-over bit on the router, and oil / polish.

Here is the current state of the slingshot... 

View attachment 55159


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sweet!!!!!! That looks AMAZING!!!! My mouth is watering!!!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Sweet!!!!!! That looks AMAZING!!!! My mouth is watering!!!!


Don't count you chickens just yet C-O! I have made a lot of mistakes and this has been a learning process. I'm hoping it comes out okay, we will see.

Here is a pic of my workshop (aka. the kitchen lol) working on your slingshot.

View attachment 55178


I did most of the work by hand, I just pray you will like it.

Will be shooting it tomorrow!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Better than my workshop


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

It's funny how many people on this forum have such simplistic places to work in and yet they produce amazing work. I too work in the kitchen and on hotter days in my backyard. I have I problem with sawdust getting everywhere, do you?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Arber said:


> It's funny how many people on this forum have such simplistic places to work in and yet they produce amazing work. I too work in the kitchen and on hotter days in my backyard. I have I problem with sawdust getting everywhere, do you?


Sawdust gets everywhere, but It's not me who has a problem with it!! I have to be careful as Mrs. CM is on this forum. lol

Just kidding, actually, Amy (the Mrs.) puts up with a lot in this kitchen.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

A better picture to show how it looks compared to the original design.

View attachment 55279


Here are some pictures after the router. Sorry there not the greatest, took them with the cell phone.

View attachment 55289


View attachment 55290


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

That looks great man, nice work!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It looks AWESOME!!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Very nice! This one has been fun to follow.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

" WOW " Congratulations, I got its purpose, has done something impressive.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks very cool, good worked !!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice work CM! CO should love it man. It is a fine gift. Pretty cool looking too dude!
Be well,
SF


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Just a quick update where I am at... not totally finished yet! 

View attachment 56280


View attachment 56281


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow! The slingshot is coming out very nicely! You do great work in the kitchen! Really sweet design!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

A Kitchen Workshop and I can "Graze" while I work, or work while I graze - this is a Win-Win situation, CM your my hero and yes I mean sandwich :wave:

again a work of art indeed


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet!!!!!! That looks AMAZING!!!! My mouth is watering!!!!
> ...


looks like the French kitchen version of Angelo`s open air work space ;-)

coool


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That's coming along awesome!!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes a super result, nice work !!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is looking amazing!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks super!!


----------

